# Treatment for cutting board?



## hillbilly jim (Aug 3, 2016)

I ordered a hardwood cutting block. What kind of food safe treatment or sealer could/should I use to treat this block?

Thanks, fellas!

Jim


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 3, 2016)

Here is a good reference on cleaning and sanitizing...JJ

https://www.cuttingboard.com/blog/how-to-properly-clean-your-wood-cutting-board/


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2016)

I use mineral oil on our boards.

It's real cheap at Walmart in the laxative Dept.

Al


----------



## hillbilly jim (Aug 3, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Here is a good reference on cleaning and sanitizing...JJ
> 
> https://www.cuttingboard.com/blog/how-to-properly-clean-your-wood-cutting-board/


​Thanks, Chef!

My wife just bought a tub of that wood salad bowl treatment for a very nice locally handmade cherry wood bowl. Come to find out I've already got the right stuff!

Much appreciated! Points!

Jim


----------



## daveomak (Aug 3, 2016)

I used mineral oil for years....  Then  I started using this stuff....  Seems to work well....   It's mineral oil and bee's wax.....













Cutting Board Oil 002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 3, 2016


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 3, 2016)

You are Welcome and thanks for the Point...JJ


----------



## hillbilly jim (Aug 6, 2016)

HEY, CHEF JIMMY!

My new board came in yesterday. While prepping to put the treatment on it, I fired up the oven and set temp to 350. I put a good application on the board and when the oven hit demand temp, I shut it off. I put the board in the oven and left it for a good hour or so. The board sucked up the treatment real good, so I repeated that procedure.

Not only is it now well treated, the treatment brought out the grain color and it looks great, too!

Your suggestion on that treatment is much appreciated, brother!


----------

